# front loading long esters



## bvs (Jul 28, 2014)

so i was reading on another website that the method for front loading long esters is to double your dose for the first week. so eg two shots of 500 instead of 250. this was to achieve peak blood levels of testosterone far quicker (about 1 week) than the 4-6 weeks test e usually takes. it sounded pretty good to me but i thought id run it past the brains here at the underground first. any merit to this method?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 28, 2014)

BVS, thats been my approach (I favor long esters) when I'm blasting / cruising. I wouldn't say its absolutely necessary to front-load a long ester but as you mentioned it can help you to peak sooner (and potentially allow you to shorten the length of the blast).


----------



## bvs (Jul 28, 2014)

would it be advised for a first timer?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 28, 2014)

bvs said:


> would it be advised for a first timer?



If this is your first run with exogenous Test, then I'd allow your body to accumulate naturally rather than front-loading. With a Test Only cycle your risks of sides are low but they are still present. If you front-load and for any reason your body doesn't respond well then you've got 2x the serum to deal with. 

A simple, Test only cycle (most advocate the traditional '500 Mg Test per week over 12 weeks' approach) will give you plenty of time to gain as well as a chance to see how being 'On' feels to you. 

Short answer: no, I'd not front-load a first cycle.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 28, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> If this is your first run with exogenous Test, then I'd allow your body to accumulate naturally rather than front-loading. With a Test Only cycle your risks of sides are low but they are still present. If you front-load and for any reason your body doesn't respond well then you've got 2x the serum to deal with.
> 
> A simple, Test only cycle (most advocate the traditional '500 Mg Test per week over 12 weeks' approach) will give you plenty of time to gain as well as a chance to see how being 'On' feels to you.
> 
> Short answer: no, I'd not front-load a first cycle.



Agreed. There's no hurry. Run some cyp and relax and enjoy the ride. Put the extra effort into your diet and you'll be happy.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2014)

Some ideas for later on down the road would be to run an oral kicker at the beginning of your cycle to speed your progress while you build your serum levels, or include short estered test with the long ester test for a few weeks so you begin with a decent serum level.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never seen a difference with front loading and I've even front loaded 4 grams of test e.

I know, my body is a lab rat.

That front load did jack shit and didn't make me feel any different. There's no argument for me since I used 4g.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree with the Bro's 500mg's x 12 weeks (min).

If you want it hit faster (and don't mind the extra pinning) run short esters.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 28, 2014)

I've front loaded using 1.6g test (800mg cycle)
Only thing I noticed was stronger/harder erection during the day...


----------



## graniteman (Jul 28, 2014)

If you're looking for a faster kick pin prop the 1st couple weeks with your cyp or enth and just start phasing out the prop and up the long esters. I like ending the cycle with prop too, that is when I used to end the cycle


----------



## Steroidal (Aug 5, 2014)

I woudn't suggest it for a first timer. Use a short acting ester if you want things to kick in slightly faster. 

However, even long esters will get to work days after their administration.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 5, 2014)

In the long run I do not think front loading long esters will result in more gains 

If you slowly let the hormones build up in your blood it will have a pyramid effect of continuous growth. Blasting all at once will get your blood levels to peak concentration faster but once your body gets used to it the results tend to slow down.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 5, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> I've never seen a difference with front loading and I've even front loaded 4 grams of test e.
> 
> I know, my body is a lab rat.
> 
> That front load did jack shit and didn't make me feel any different. There's no argument for me since I used 4g.



Frontloading only works (generally) if you have ZERO hormone in your body to begin with. If you were cruising or on a TRT does then you essentially already frontloaded by having active hormone in your body. But you're right, in your case you're better off just running the regular dose and saving your money


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Frontloading only works (generally) if you have ZERO hormone in your body to begin with. If you were cruising or on a TRT does then you essentially already frontloaded by having active hormone in your body. But you're right, in your case you're better off just running the regular dose and saving your money



I just wonder if even with zero levels of exogenous hormones if it even makes a difference, ya know?

It's all anecdotal effects/feelings and that's hard to prove if there's really any actual changes happening...

Who knows!

I would even say if you feel it gives added effect and you don't mind the used $$, then do it.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

I've never front loaded with a long ester. I just started week 1 of test c and deca. I'm gonna give it a shot and report my results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the proper way is to shoot the full weeks dose in shot one then continue from there


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, I decided to just keep things the way I've always done them. 1G of test/600mg of deca throughout my run. Since I don't have dbol or prop on hand I decided against it.


----------

